# Breeding Half Siblings?



## MiniLopMad (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey everyone 

I have a doe due very soon and I am expecting some otter babies. My friend has a REW buck that carries otter and she wants to buy any good otter does that may be born. 

The thing is, the father of this litter is her rabbits father. 

My doe that is expecting the litter is different and completely unrelated to her buck. 

Can you breed half siblings or does it have negatives? 

Thanks


----------



## majorv (Dec 3, 2015)

I would cautiously breed half siblings and I'd breed two with the same father before I'd breed two with the same mother, but that's just me. If you decide to breed them you should breed the offspring to someone unrelated before doing another line breeding.


----------

